# MECA May 14th Bay Area!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

MVP Arena 
696 E. Trimble Road, Suite #30, 95131 
408-750-0929 
Comments Registration & Cliniques @ 9 AM, Judging @ 11 AM --- Small gate fee $10 but that will get you $15 in tokens. 

SPL, SQ, SQ2, RTA, Install, MECA Kids...........the works!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Okay Gang,

For a lot of us in the immediate bay area, the relative lack of shows in our immediate region makes for a lot of traveling, and with how expensive gas is getting here in the bay, i think we can all agree that finding a local venue that can host regular events is a pretty high priority. 

So finally, we are set to go for our first ever event to be held at MVP ARENA.

MVP is a unique indoor athletic facility with batting cages for softball and baseball, foosball table, air hockey table, indoor soccer field as well as a basketball court and other amenities. So the idea is we will have things to do when we aren't being judged.

MVP Arena - Indoor Soccer, Flag Football and Batting Cages is their site, check it out!

It should also be noted that a pump-it-up jumper house will be available so feel free to bring your kids along.

To keep things straightforward, here are some vital details for the competition.

1. Upon entering the parking lot, if you are competing, you will pay a $10 gate fee PER CAR to the venue, but in return, you will receive $15 worth of tokens to be used in the facilities. For example, that is enough for five 20 pitch batting sessions at the cages  

2. We also encourage you to visit the other amenities and play around as much as you would like to support MVP arena after your $15 tokens have been spent.


3. Registration, competitors meeting, and trophy presentation will be held in doors, away from the sun.

4. If enough of us feel like it, we can go and reserve the basketball court and get some games on for fun, with each person dishing out a few bucks.

5. There will be plenty of refreshments available, and i think MVP will also have a grille setup for some food at a very reasonable cost.

Below is a map showing where everything will happen and some pictures showing what it looks like from the ground level.

Once again, i look forward to this event and hope to see you guys there! for you sacramento, socal and central valley guys, no excuses as us bay area guys have been traveling to your events for a few years 

Bing


*Overview map of the building and where all the staging/judging will occur:*











*The building and main door:*






























*This is the SPL judging and staging area (refer to the map above):
*











*This is the lot for SQ staing:*











*This little separate lot is for SQ judging, connected to the staging lot by a little pathway:*


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This place is great.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Stoked???????????? Do need to even mention???????????? This will be off the hook!........or something less 80's than that.... lol


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

I am up for some bball since I won't be competing  But will be checking out some of the competitors.

Excited to just have a show here!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Sweet, I'm going to see if the dinosaur schoolers want to check this out.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

for realz man...get all of em out of the woodworks lol make sure your boybuddy Jody comes out with his porsche


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

just giving it a nudge to keep it current


----------



## up2late (Jul 8, 2009)

If anyone wants to carpool from the southbay, let me know.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking forward to being there!!!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

So where is the SQ guys at? 

Everyone has been M.I.A. all year, I hope you all make it out.

Hate to see BOBOS go to a bucket like it did last year (even if its my bucket this time).


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah guys the SPL knuckledraggers are showing up in force! lets get a decent SQ showing as well!


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Vince?
Gary?
BigRed?

I know Troy will be there.
Meredith?

HECK.....

how about the SQ judges at least.

Fred?
Zach?
Jim?
Greg?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Guys, i have decided to feature trophies for 1st through 3rd places, versus the usual 1st place trophy and 2nd and 3rd places medals! 

so of course this means the cost goes up quite a bit, but thankfully, zapco has stepped up and offered a DC 750.2 for me to sale to cover the cost...so please check it out, here:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-my-car-audio-comp-bnib-zapco-dc-750-2-a.html

thanks guys!

Bing


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Lets get a list of who's coming.

Luz Carter
Me lol
Bing


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

who is judging?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

BigRed said:


> who is judging?


If your coming i'll tell ya, if not........then shad up.


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Three of us from audio innovations will be there.

Was planning to enter my new subaru build but I think my bitone kicked the bucket today.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

get Ray to get you another one on the fly man!


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be there...hope the minor changes made will make a difference


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

All Bring the Stang .....


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

i may visit... perhaps even compete. but we'll see ;P


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

If anyone coming would bring their battery charger for a macbook pro 15'' or 17'' I'd appreciate it. I am visiting from Chico and forgot my apple charger 

Looking forward to seeing both the old and new faces


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Late announcement


Thanks to Glen from Clublexus, we haveJustin from West Coast Dents arriving at 10am Saturday to provide his service at the venue.

Glen already have 4 - 5 cars lined up and we need 6 cars to get his Special Rate.

Auto Dent Removal Service in Novato,CA,94949

his services which will be available to participants, spectators and basically anyone who is interested. Work will be performed on the spot where ever the car is parked. No special accomodations required.

no pressure, but some have dents they wanna get rid off, this could be something that can help 

b


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

I knew nothing about the show sorry I didn't make it. Just waiting to go to Finals.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

So what were the results, and any pics?


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

So whens the next event in the Bay?????


----------

